# IUI treatment and reprofit



## Laura1985 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I am a newbie here!!!

I have been looking into the London Womens Clinic and well it just looks so expensive that I just don't think its possible. I came across this site a few days ago and you all seem really honestly genuine lovely people and in the same situation as me!

I am single and have been thinking about having a baby alot lately. I am still young but had bad experiences in the past and really don't want a relationship right now, well for quite a while to be honest. I have a good job with good money and I live by self paying the mortgage and live a nice-ish life so I am prepared for this. I have loads of family and friends around me including parents who lives doors away and would also love a grandchild, so I won't be by myself in that sense. 

I have been reading the posts regarding re-profit, I understand I must not tell them I am single as it is illegal to treat me. So all I need really is IUI i think? I just need sperm inserted into me (sorry tmi)? 

Do I literally just email him and say I need this? Is there a waiting list? 

My cycle has become slightly irregular so I am unsure of how I can time this with going? or can I have a stimulated cycle? 

Also what are the prices? I have seen a few posts about this but some are from last year?

I was hoping to go in December/January. 

Is there anything I need to do like injections etc before hand??

I also posted over on Czech board and suitecase sent me this way!  

Thank you so much ladies!  

Laura x


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Laura


You'll get lots of support and advice on here.

Have you had a look at Stork Clinic in Copenhagen.  After a consultation on the phone, you basically test for ovulation at home and fly to the clinic as soon as you are ovulating.  It does mean last minute flights, but you can get there and back in a day if necessary.  The staff there are very nice.  Its more expensive (around £450 incl sperm) but its still cheaper than LWC.

Its maybe worth having some fertility tests shich might guide you as to best treatment to have ege IUI, medicated IUI etc.

Hope this helps,

Good luck

Bambiboo


----------



## Laura1985 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Bambiboo! 

I will have a look there too!

Not sure I can do it that last minute. Can they bring on ovulation or anything? 

Laura x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome Laura,

There's no waiting list at reprofit or most European clinics.

I would suggest you go to your gp and ask for basic hormone levels- fsh, lh, oestrodial days 1-3 of your cycle and progesterone at day 21- this will give you an idea of where your at - it's probably worth doing ovulation tests for a month to learn more about your cycle. Reprofit won't expect any of this but it's worth while seeing where you are in terms of fertility. Reprofit normally do stimulated cycle with clomid tablets and trigger shot and you will need ultrasound either over here or at clinic around day 10.

You could also get you amh done to give you an idea of your ovarian reserve- this has to be combined with a scan to be useful. You don't need this to have cycle but it depends on how informed you want to be! You don't mention how old you are? I used the body clock network who organise amh, scan and consult for £350- you could probably get it cheaper but it's easy to organise.

The issue with reprofit is they only use anonymous donors - you could ship open donor sperm in but that's alot more than the 100euros they charge for theres.

Good luck with your journey feel free to ask any questions I'm probably rambling !!


----------



## Laura1985 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you!  

So do reprofit ask when you would like to come and then they prescribe you with the tablets? Who does the trigger shot and when is it done? When is the ultrasound in your cycle? 

I am 25, I know i am young still but this is something I really want and I do have my reasons. I am happy with the anonymous donor, I think i prefer it as I don't plan on telling many people about it anyway. 

Are you have treatment anywhere at the moment?

Sorry for the questions!!!  

Laura x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Laura,

I went to Reprofit for IUI, third time I got lucky and am now pregnant with twins   

I asked my GP for the tests that Morrigan suggested, I didn't have the AMH done. I then emailed Stepan and said that I wanted IUI with donor sperm, the cost is 100 euros for the IUI and 100 euros for the donor sperm. There is no waiting list. They can email you a prescription for the clomid and trigger shot and you can get that filled in the UK, there is a thread on the czech board about how to get this done. 

On day one of my cycle I would book my flights and hotel and then start taking the clomid I think on day two (but it might have been day three, I can already hardly remember!) for five days, I took 100mg but some take 50mg. I had a scan in the UK on day ten and then emailed Stepan with the results of that so that he could tell me when to trigger and go to the clinic. I flew out to Brno from Stanstead on either day 11 or 12 and each time I stayed for two nights. You can fly out earlier to have your day ten scan there which is included in the price but then you need to stay out there longer. If you are there for the scan then you can also go to the clinic for the trigger if you don't want to do it yourself but it really is quite easy to do. 

I liked the clinic and got used to the brief responses via email from Stepan, I also found that their donor sperm is generally great quality. My other option was LWC but the cost was so high and I had three IUIs at Reprofit for slightly more than one at LWC would've cost. 

Oh, and you can take a drug to bring on AF to help you have some control over timing but it can still vary by a few days as to when it will start, I'm afraid that you do need to be a bit flexible so that you can fly at short notice. That's one of the negatives to treatment abroad.

Good luck and ask away if you have any questions. If you post on the singles abroadies thread you'll find heaps of people can respond who have been to Reprofit.

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Ask what ever questions you want-

Bingbong put it so much more eloquently than i did!

Ive just had my last IUI which was my 7th so I am moving to IVF but dont be disheartened by that there are plenty of people who are sucessful- Try having a squiz at the iui diarys- theres a link to my lastg one in my signature- it gives you an idea of how it works.

I think you will have a much easyier time of it doing it whilst you are young (in fertilty terms you understand lol!!)

It might be worth looking at the info on the donor conception network website- although the do push the open donor point of view theres still some great resources about the subject.
Are you any where near london- I went to the fertiltiy show last year and learnt loads- strorkklinik are exhibiting there again i think- google it and have a look.

IUi at reprofit i think is pretty much fitted in around the IVF as it doesn't take long so they are flexible. You wont get a lot of hand holding though which could be off putting for a first tx but theres so much info on here youll be an expert anyway!


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Laura

Forgot to mention.  When I started out so to speak, I read lots of books and two that I would recommend are:  First is "Single Mothers by Choise" by Mikki Morrisette, second is "Knock yourself up" by Louise something (forgot her surname!!).  Both excellent boks, ignor dodgy title of the second.

They both explore what to tell others, how to tell others and people's experiences, reactions etc.  It also look's at what is important for the child etc.

You can get both on Amazon.

x


----------



## Laura1985 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ladies thank you so much!  

You have all been so helpful! 

I wish you all luck!

I emailed Stepan last night so lets see what he comes back with! I feel like I have made the first step!

I think I am going to order those books now!!  

There seems to be a lot twins around after IUI! Gosh! How do you cope!!!

Laura x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Laura,

I just wanted to chime in and say that I'm the same age as you! Sadly, I can't start treatment until early 2013 though .

Wishing you all the best with your treatment .


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Laura! The other ladies have given you lots of answers to your questions, but I just wanted to chip in and say that I too was an IUI girl at Reprofit (got lucky on my third attempt just like Bingbong - although no twins for me!). Actually I don't think there are that many IUI twins on this board...I think most of the twins are as a result of IVF rather than IUI. Bingbong is the only IUI twin mummy I can think of. So don't let that stress you out!

Reprofit is a great clinic and the prices are so cheap for IUI that it just doesn't make sense to do it here in the UK. Like yourself I'd originally looked at LWC but the pricing comparison to going abroad was a no brainer for me. Once I saw so many of the ladies here go abroad and how easy it was I just jumped right in.

I followed Becs advice and just emailed Stepan directly. Didn't mention I was single, told him I wanted to do IUI with donor sperm. He asked if I wanted to do medicated with Clomid. I decided to try on just 50mg rather than 100mg as I had no idea how I would react, so thought it was better to start of slower. As soon as I got to Day 1 on my cycle I booked flights/accommodation out in Brno. For my first go I flew out on Day 9, had a scan at Reprofit on Day 10 and then hung around until Day 14 to fly home - giving myself the widest window as I had no idea about my cycle and when insemination was likely to take place. My next two goes I did the Day 10 scans here in the UK and flew out on day 11 instead.

The only downside of Reprofit is that they are increasingly busier and busier and sometimes it is a bit of a wait until you get an email reply from Stepan. But a lot of the time the ladies on here can answer your questions/put your mind at rest in the meantime whilst you're waiting for the "official" answer. Stepan's email style is also very abrupt and to the point, so it's always best to bullet point/number your questions and phrase them so you can get a definitive yes/no answer!

Hope all that has helped a bit and good luck!


----------



## Laura1985 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi 32 flavours!

 thank you!

Why can't you start until 2013? if you don't mind me asking! 

Thank you caramac and hi!  

I emailed Stepan on Monday afternoon and haven't yet receieved a response    Was thinking of resending or does it normally take him a few days? 

How much of an advantage is taking the clomid?

I think I have decided to go in January as my period has just finishing it means my cycle in December when I will be ovulating is the week of Christmas...and thats if it stays on a regular 28 days between now and then. 

Laura x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Going it alone has IUI twins, hers are a little older now   

Stepan can get very busy and he also goes away to conferences fairly often so that might be why he hasn't got back to you, I'd give him a couple of days. It is so hard waiting though!! 

The clinic will be closed over christmas/new year, not sure the exact dates. I was in the same position last year and had to wait until January as the clinic was closed. 

The advantage of Clomid is that it helps your follies to grow and mature, if you have more than one follie then your chances of getting pregnant are higher (as is the chance of multiple births though). I think that if you have more than three mature follies Reprofit will not do IUI because of the risk of multiples, most clinics in the UK won't do it with more than two or three. There are side effects to Clomid, if you go to the clomid board you'll see a scary list of them. Personally I was ok on it, took it at night in the hope that I'd sleep through anything. Some people get a thin lining as a result which can lead to the IUI being cancelled. 

Hope that helps
bingbong x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Laura,

No I don't mind you asking at all! I'm currently training to be a children's nurse; it takes three years, so I will qualify august 2012. I'd like to start straight away but to get mat pay etc. I'd need to have been in my new job for a year - so feb/march 2013 is probably the most realistic time . I'm hoping my patience will pay off, but sadly it doesn't always work that way.

I'd be interested to hear how things go for you with Reprofit; I hope you hear back from Stepan soon.


----------

